# Marriage Vows disadvantages!!!



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

I have read many times here that people complains that when they were dating a year to years they (as a couple) were happy and fullfill each others need. As soon as they got married, SEX declined big time!

It happened to me (not in a great effect) but things changed and now we are back like dating again.

but still...what make mostly WOMEN stop having sex to theit husbands just after marriage?

As I said majority are WOMEN from my observation. Is like people are waiting to get married and as soon, I mean SOON as they are married, sex life problems began!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, it definitely cuts both ways - both men and women can be like this. All relationships seem to have a high point in the beginning and then slowly settle down. A lot of times reality sets in - you have jobs, bills, the daily grind of life. As well, a lot of people don't seem to realize that a good marriage takes work from both, and one or the other often doesn't keep up that work. There are lots of posts from men on how their wife quit wearing make-up and nice clothes and dolling themselves up for the husbands, lots of posts from women on how their husbands no longer pursued them and just vegetated through the marriage.

If you are married, then checking out and not working at it should not be an option. It takes work from both people. It also helps to be realistic and understand that every marriage will have its ups and downs.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or you could look at this way. In the lead up to marriage you're both stressed out and relieve that with frequent athletic intercourse.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Or you could look at this way. In the lead up to marriage you're both stressed out and relieve that with frequent athletic intercourse.


Yah - this could be true too! 

There is some kind of chemical interaction that happens in people when they engage in frequent intercourse with their partner at the beginning of a relationship - it helps bond them together. Some one on the board has previously commented on this aspect of it as well.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> hubby immediately started missionary sex after marriage bc apparently being a husband means he immediately had to start being a prude.
> 
> we still did all the time though...it was just less exciting.


I had the opposite problem with my H. We did not live together before we got married - we each had our own apartments. We were intimate, but because of where we lived and our jobs, we could only see each other mostly on weekends. After we got married and were living in the same space, he "unleashed" all of his pent up passions on me! Wow! Honestly, I could not keep up and that is when we started to learn to compromise with each other.


----------

